# Arctic Liquid Freezer 120 + Maximus VIII Hero



## ChrisLEE28 (16. April 2016)

Servus zusammen, 

Irgendwie bekomme ich mein CPU nicht gekühlt und ich finde den Fehler nicht.

Habe ein Maximus VII Hero und den Liquid Freezer 120.  Pc zusammen gebaut und im BIOS Steig die CPU Temperatur sekündlich.

Die Wasserpumpe ist an W_PUMP und die Lüfter an CPU_ FAN angeschlossen. Im BIOS war sogar die "Water PUMP Control"  auf Disabled , das habe ich schnell auf DC Mode umgestellt,- da der LIquid Freezer Wasserpumpenanschluss nur 3 PIN Kabel / Steckert ist. Hat aber auch keine Abhilfe geschaffen. 

Am Mainbord gibt es noch ein CPU_OPT aber wenn es eine  W_PUMP Anschluss hat kann ich den CPU_OPT ja ignorieren 


So viel Zeit kann ich mir im BIOS auch nicht lassen da die Temperatur im nu über 70C geht. 

Hat jemand eine gute Idee was ich vergessen hab? 
PS?Ein User im Forum hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit den W_PUMP Anschluss , welcher am Mainbord für 4 PIN Stecker vorgesehen wird. Allerdings hatte er den drei PIN Stecker verdreht. Das hab ich auch schon geprüft 

Vielen Dank schon mal und ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Hansi92 (16. April 2016)

Probiere mal an dem opt. Anschluss. Die Pumpe sollte mit 12v laufen

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisLEE28 (16. April 2016)

Danke für den Tipp mit den 12v , Im Handbuch steht der CPU_FAN connector hat 12 V. Bringt aber leider auch nix.
Bin echt überfragt mit den neuen W_Pump Anschlüssen.


----------



## Chimera (16. April 2016)

Falls du keine externe Lüftersteuerung zum gegentesten hast, dann halt mal direkt am Netzteil anschliessen (mit Adapter) und gucken, ob die Pumpe nicht schon tot aus der Box gekommen ist.


----------



## mr2insane (16. April 2016)

Hi hast du evt. den gleichen fehler gemacht wie ich hier ?`siehe letzten Beitrag   http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ngen/433016-arctic-freezer-240-problem-2.html


----------



## ChrisLEE28 (16. April 2016)

Hi mr2insane .., dein Beitrag hatte ich auch schon gelesen .
Ich denke nicht, bei mir sind am Stecker und Connector Nasen dran. Der muss bei mir ganz rechts sitzen.
Die Lüfter bewegen sich, aber Pumpe  kühlt halt nicht, im BIOS gibt es beim Maximus Hero ne Menge einzustellen, allerdings hab ich wegen des  Temperatur Anstiegs kaum Zeit zu suchen.  Leuchtet dein Arctic Schriftzug ? Auf der Artic Anleitung steht das ich alle Stecker ineinander verbinden soll,  Inclusive Pumpensteurung,  wobei das schon von den pins nicht hinhaut. (Siehe oben Bild)


hi Chimera, evtl hast du ja recht ....und das Ding is hin .....


----------



## ChrisLEE28 (18. April 2016)

Servus zusammen,
Das Teil kam wirklich Tod aus der Box. Neues Teil eingebaut und sofort läuft es. Ärgerlich !

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten 

Grüße Chris


----------



## mr2insane (18. April 2016)

Das ist natürlich richtig ärgerlich. Ich hoffe du hast jetzt genauso viel Spaß damit wie ich


----------

